

Unlawful conveyance of fuel - yannis
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/12/florida-pastor-terry-jones-qurans

======
yannis
Don't agree with the actions of the Pastor but the creative use of " unlawful
conveyance of fuel" had me bemused.

